# Sticky  Prepping for the Zombie holocost 101



## Magus

Prepping for an impossible event is retarded, get over it.
Prepping for an actual plague like Black death or some super flu, not so much!
Nobody's discussing Plague or even Influenza outbreak much so let's do so:

*Scenario:Half your home town is dead or sick and you've heard the army is closing the road "To prevent looters" in three days.what do you do?*

GET THE HELL OUT OF THERE MAN!YOU'RE IN A TRIAGE ZONE!that means nobody in or out until everyone is dead or the plague has run it's course!grab everything you have near and dear and all you need to survive from your home[screw the store, you want to take one last chance at being infected?]
Pack up and just go!go see grandma, your brother next town over,preferably to a retreat already stocked and ready! DO NOT go to a FEMA camp no matter how benign it sounds!first thing they'll do is confiscate your weapons, plow through your personal stuff and fumigate hell out of everything go camping somewhere ISOLATED!and stay put until order is restored.

Decontamination:
Bleach and alcohol do a good job of this,so does a heavy mix of Betadine in water, but that stuff is expensive so I'd save it for a small hand sprayer for decontaminating your hands and small surfaces.use the bleach in a garden sprayer, it's cheap and a 50/50 mix will even kill AIDS!keep loads of hand wipes, rubber gloves and several NBC rated respirators and filters in your kit,also a cheap plastic shop face shield for any splatters that might happen.ALSO those crappy 2$ rain ponchos do a fine job of keeping contaminated fluids off of you, a new Military poncho even better!OH,and don't forget the heavy duty chemical handler's gloves![the local industrial supply has them]they're even better than Military MOP gloves.

Now then.grab your antibiotics, your blow torches, and surgical masks and add it to your other supply kits,plague prep is fairly inexpensive and if its on your mind,I say do it!

P.S
Keep a ten gallon bucket of bleach outside your safe area,you can dunk your contaminated canned goods in it and clean them.


----------



## Tweto

I don't think the military will give a 3 day warning that they will close the road will work. 

Put a sign on your door that this is a contaminated house and then seal yourself in, black out the windows, listen to your designated emergency radio station for updates and then break out the whiskey. :2thumb:


----------



## JustCliff

Actually...That is what I prep for most. No better way to get rid of population and not harm the infrastructure of the nation.
You should be gone a hell of a lot sooner then 50% of the population dead or dying. This is where your scanner and a city/county map come in handy. By marking the EMS calls on your map you can log the rate and density of the illness. It will be useful for buggin out too. If there is a high density of illness along your bug out route you can use an alternate. The last thing you need is a break down in a highly infected area.
Don't forget Hydrogen peroxide. It's very cheap and effective in preventing illness. Spray bottles filled with a 3% solution are a necessity for us.


----------



## VUnder

Magus, you touched on an important thing. Have a pre determined safe area to retreat to. No problem with having several potential places to go to. Really, it is important to have little stashes here and there. In your scenario, having a GOOD bag ready is a must. You raise a good point for discussion, I hope this goes far.


----------



## mojo4

No zombies?? WTF!! There go my best plans!


----------



## er6nrider

Interesting SHTF scenario I've never thought of this possibly happening.


----------



## tsrwivey

This is the type of situation that having an RV comes in handy for. With an RV, you can go wherever it's safest plus have everything you need to survive already loaded & ready to go. Don't forget the plastic & duct tape to seal up the windows & doors!


----------



## FrankW

I would strongly advise people NOT to break a quarantine once its announced if you are in the quarantine area.
Protocols for this are not friendly to those who do.

this is for the protection of everyone else.

Would you, living in town A that _would have been_ safe want to die by infection because some yahoo in town B decided to make a run for it and infect the rest of the country????

that's why very stringent protocols are in place.

If elsewhere in the country quarantines break out follow these steps;

Enagage in social distancing. if you have a BOL go there and _stay_ there but ONLY if it does not involve exessive travl which will be an intolerable risk.
but only go there if once you get there you can engage in social distancing.. If you have no food there and need to go shopping it defeats the purpose.

If you have mroe food at your current location but you still have to shop a lot at your BOL exposing yourself to others than your apartment may be a better place than your BOL.

remember whats good in the zombie apocalypse (defensability) may not be as critical in a pandemic.
It is still good to have but not as critical.

-Pull kids out of school

-generally just Stay put.

-I most cases there will be no need to tape up windows and such diesases that are highly transmissable and cause pandemics do NOT travel that way.

a transmissible virus from a sneeze will die in short order after the sneeze droplet dries.


----------



## kyhoti

Massive fail if we have to bug out; having a baby really has thrown a monkey wrench in the works. Unless we catch it early and make it to the cabin ahead of the bug, once it has hit, we lock down hard and let nothing in until the all-clear is evident. In the event of a pandemic, the PTB will get hit just as hard as the rest of us, so not too worried about house-to-house kind of stuff until the rebuild starts. FYI: most of the military and civil agency plans I have seen do not involve outreach, they involve sitting tight and re-evaluating after the crisis has passed. They know the sad truth that there aren't enough civil servants to help a dying populace, only enough to provide infrastructure to the survivors.


----------



## Magus

mojo4 said:


> No zombies?? WTF!! There go my best plans!


In your mind, rename them "sickies" a still mobile person delirious with fever and contagious as hell running after you can be as fatal as a zombie I'd think.just not as bloody and painful maybe.

*Loving the feedback guys! fill in my blanks old pro's, I know I missed lots of stuff!*


----------



## Magus

> I would strongly advise people NOT to break a quarantine once its announced if you are in the quarantine area.
> Protocols for this are not friendly to those who do.


Uhh yeah.make sure it's an actual quarantine and NOT a triage zone.in a quarantine you can expect doctors and food supplies once FEMA gets their thumb out of their collective anus. a triage zone is a place that's written off and the only thing you can expect is killed for trying to leave it.


----------



## mojo4

Our plan is to bug in so as long as I get to stay home.....break out the charcoal steaks whiskey and cigars!! Papa is throwin a bender!! Besides, booze kills germs. Seriously, I deal with the homeless a lot and if it wasn't for the fact their blood alcohol is so high all the time they would die from infection and disease but they manage to survive Lord only knows what.


----------



## Magus

Then I suggest an electric fence and a flamethrower made from a turkey cooker.


----------



## SimpleJoys

We would most likely bug in since traveling without getting further contaminated would be hard in our case. I try to have everything on hand we would need for several months of not going off our property, including herbal remedies like tinctures of echinacea (immune boosting), goldenseal (antibiotic and antifungal), and elderberry (supposed to help fight off the flu). I do think there is the potential for sick and dying people to behave in zombie-esque fashion, but with more severe penalties for killing them. We're out in the country, but not far enough.


----------



## Magus

Lookie here!
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/05/04/squirrel-tests-positive-for-plague-at-california-campsite/


----------



## dirtgrrl

Magus said:


> Lookie here!
> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/05/04/squirrel-tests-positive-for-plague-at-california-campsite/


Um... happens all the time. Stuff like hanta and plague are always floating around in the ambient rodent population. No one should panic over it, but everyone should know the possibility of encountering disease wherever there are rodents.

Everyone's preps should include pest control materials, including knowledge of how to handle dead or trapped rodents, and how to clean up their feces and urine so you don't get infected.


----------



## pixieduster

Magus said:


> Then I suggest an electric fence and a flamethrower made from a turkey cooker.


Nice! You got the specs on that?


----------



## oldvet

Magus said:


> In your mind, rename them "sickies" a still mobile person delirious with fever and contagious as hell running after you can be as fatal as a zombie I'd think.just not as bloody and painful maybe.
> 
> *Loving the feedback guys! fill in my blanks old pro's, I know I missed lots of stuff!*


I don't see that you missed much, I agree with you to bug out to your BOL and use all of the preventive and sanitizing measures you described, about the only thing I can think to add is if it is insect or rodent carried then make a "dead or clear zone (at whatever distance you feel you need) around your main living area. I would at least spray it with strong pestisides and possibly use some type of rodent killer, and maybe even a controlled burn before you put the poisons down.


----------



## Magus

pixieduster said:


> Nice! You got the specs on that?


A turkey cooker and a 10" hunk of stainless pipe big enough to go around the burner with 5-6 vent holes near the base next to the burner.attach it however you can.I suggest bolts.


----------



## Redtail

I've found that "zombies" is a good goal to target, as long as you are realistic in strategic and logistical planning and not just the masturbatory 14-year-old boy's zombie plan which generally involves guns and a truck and that's about it. 

THink about it. 
Zombie apocalypses in movies generally accommodate most of the facets that would manage to work into other disaster scenarios. 
Breakdown of local infrastructure, loss of social support networks, reliance on what you have and what you can find (emphasis being on the fact that other supplies *will* have been looted), the need to plan everything out very carefully in advance...
My bugout pack generally gets called a "zombie bag" because of the tools and supplies I've included. 
I planned it out to survive a severe earthquake or tornado rash, but the supplies look suspiciously like you might see a particularly bright lunatic stashing away for a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Magus

Heheheh...only a particularly bright lunatic could survive after Zed.


----------



## bahramthered

The zombie apocalypse is bizarrely perfect for prepping. It has just about every thing except radiation. It's a slow disaster which means most the food and supplies will be looted, the enemy is uttrely hostile at every second, is a giant bio hazard, and who the heck else is wondering around looking to take stuff?

I mean if your prepped for zombies your prepped for everything.


----------



## FrankW

I respectfully disagree with the sentiment prepping for" ZA is best prepping'

In a ZA it will be very fast so LOTS of food and fuel will be for the taking.
NO competion for housing either.
The opponent is brainless so pretty single door locks will suffice.

A real apocalypse will beslower and humans will compete for food and fuel early on and your competitors will be armed and smart.

very different environment and operational situation.


----------



## truecarnage

Saw contagion today and thought it was very realistic, this reconfirms my personal need to prep. Also shows how bad humanity will probably act when things do go south.


----------



## FrankW

truecarnage said:


> Saw contagion today and thought it was very realistic, this reconfirms my personal need to prep. Also shows how bad humanity will probably act when things do go south.


I agree Contagion was the most realistic Epidemic Movie I seen yet!.

It took away from its entertainment value a little bit but thats ok.
My office which deals with military emergency response went to see it as a group, due to its realistic depiction of procedures and protols.


----------



## Magus

I had to LOL at the guy in the home made space suit.


----------



## Attila

One only need look at the inept and feeble responses FEMA pulls off in any emergency event. They are not even capable of responding to a localized event like Katrina or Sandy. There is no way they will be able an emergency event that spans from sea to shining sea.

This is a little off the topic of a contagion, but will cover any and all responses
by the gubmint. 

The US Military will not be much help either. They, along with the national guard and reserves may be called upon to assist. However, the number of active duty military who are in country will preclude them from being able to do more than help to police the large metro area such as Houston, Atlanta, New York, LA, Chicago, etc.

Many reservist and national guardsmen will not show up as they'll be taking care of their own families. Likewise for law enforcement personnel. I can for see desertion being a problem for the military as well; most will have families to worry about themselves, and they will not like what they're tasked with by civilian government. Military people as a group do take their oaths to Uphold the Constitution seriously.

As things fall apart the welfare parasites will go shopping, (i.e. looting). This will keep the military occupied. Large metro areas, especially the inner city area will become literal war zones when you throw in inner city gang members to the mix. Won't be pretty.


----------



## Grimm

Prepping for 'zombies' makes the prepping fun for some people. I am a huge horror/zombie/alien movie fan (even worked on a bunch of b horror films). Mentally putting the zombie spin on prepping makes it a game for my DH and I. I'm sure prepper families with older kids and teens can use that idea to get the kids WANTING to be involved. Hey, the Zombie Survival Guide is one of the reasons my DH slowly jumped on the prepping bandwagon with me.


----------



## FrankW

Attila said:


> One only need look at the inept and feeble responses FEMA pulls off in any emergency event. They are not even capable of responding to a localized event like Katrina or Sandy. There is no way they will be able an emergency event that spans from sea to shining sea.
> 
> This is a little off the topic of a contagion, but will cover any and all responses
> by the gubmint.
> 
> The US Military will not be much help either. They, along with the national guard and reserves may be called upon to assist. However, the number of active duty military who are in country will preclude them from being able to do more than help to police the large metro area such as Houston, Atlanta, New York, LA, Chicago, etc.
> 
> Many reservist and national guardsmen will not show up as they'll be taking care of their own families. Likewise for law enforcement personnel. I can for see desertion being a problem for the military as well; most will have families to worry about themselves, and they will not like what they're tasked with by civilian government. Military people as a group do take their oaths to Uphold the Constitution seriously.
> 
> As things fall apart the welfare parasites will go shopping, (i.e. looting). This will keep the military occupied. Large metro areas, especially the inner city area will become literal war zones when you throw in inner city gang members to the mix. Won't be pretty.


I have to defend FEMA here especially regards w/ Katrina:

At the time they were a ( if memory serves) under 1000 people organization spread over the country that had just been gutted in cuts and had NO budget to pre postion for a hurricane.

the ONLY WAY the response from the whole of gov't could have reached the effectiveness that critics demanded after Katrina would have been to have 50,000 responders with trucks full of goods and a 1000 helicopters _at the ready _at a magical point , thats for sure outside the hurricanes wrath but for sure close enough to quickly respond.

Such a point doesnt exist and neither does a Corps of 50,000+ responders travelling the country and pre postioning itself prior to every hurricane.

yes the critics afterwards demanded levels of performance that could only havce been achieved with such a level of preparedness. ("It took 3 days for the Feds to get water to bottles to us through dozens of miles of flooed terrain broken infrastructure, tire puncture hazards , Oh noes!")

No country even this one will ever get to that prohibitively expensive level of preparedness.

FEMA considering its small budget and personnel accomplished herculean things during that time.
Where they enough?
No but it will never be enough.

Right now FEMA is MUCH larger than it was back then but even now it could never satisfy everyone's demands in a catastrophy.


----------



## Attila

I was using FEMA as an example, as to the federal governments inability to respond to emergenices. I understand emergency management, and the fact that in an event like Katrina, the ability to respond will be hindered and appear inept. The point I was trying to make was how the federal government will only be able to partially respond to a SHTF scenario. A country wide emergency, such as a financial collapse, with the population reacting will overtax law enforcement, and the military quickly. It will eat up resources faster than the response will be able to bring about normalcy. 

It is futile to depend on the government, and everyone should be working towards self reliance and self sufficiency, or as much as possible. And, that is why we are on this homesteading forum. Basically like minded people who want to take care of themselves and their own and to be left pretty much alone.


----------



## Sentry18

> The opponent is brainless...


Wait a minute, by zombies are we talking about flesh eating animated corpses or iPod entranced aimless people with no sense of accountability or self respect? Cause the latter are much easier to put down and don't tend to bite you. But the former are less likely to vote for inept politicians and are less of a drain on taxes, so there is a trade off. Hmmmm... Yep I think I would prefer flesh eating animated corpses.


----------



## Friknnewguy

Sentry18 said:


> Wait a minute, by zombies are we talking about flesh eating animated corpses or iPod entranced aimless people with no sense of accountability or self respect? Cause the latter are much easier to put down and don't tend to bite you. But the former are less likely to vote for inept politicians and are less of a drain on taxes, so there is a trade off. Hmmmm... Yep I think I would prefer flesh eating animated corpses.


Yep , I'm with you brother .


----------



## kappydell

dont forget that acidulated bleach kills just about everything including anthrax spores! Rotate your bleach though, it loses 50% of its strength in a year, then goes downhill fast.


----------



## Attila

Sentry18 you are correct. The walking dead are preferred to libtards. I have no experience with the walking dead, although I have had several brain dead co-workers over the years, but I'm guessing you might be able to conduct rational discourse with the undead. I was married to a libtard for over 20 years, and can speak from experience that it is impossible to have an adult conversation with a libtard on political issues. Their response is identical: shrill, flying off the handle to devolves into vitriol. Yes, the undead are better than libtards. No doubts there.


----------



## Magus

Know whats good about having them?
I don't have to tag a head shot to put one down.


----------



## FrankW

kappydell said:


> , it loses 50% of its strength in a year, then goes downhill fast.


This is roughly accurate if its been opened.
Unopend bleach stays good longer.

*All* Bio agents except sporulated Anthracis are vulnerable to even low concentrations of bleach... a 10th or 20th of fresh household strenght is enough for all but that one case.

For anthracis in spore form, it takes a 15 minutes _or more _of drenching to kill them.. so a wipe with a bleach wet cloth will not do it.

*But* all this may be moot *because* the only (ok _almost_ only) way anthracis is truly dangerous and quickly so beyond treatment is if you inhale it.

Inhaltion anthrax is a very rare event and generally happens only via intentional or accidental weaponization (=aerosolization)

So if you have nothing to decontaminate anthracis and you just got attacked with it are you in trouble?

No, just get it wet ,then wipe it off.

It is now de-weaponized.

Now, that it is not aerosolized anymore it is harmless ( ok _almost_ harmless. get it on your food and intestinal anthrax etc can result, cut your skin near it and cutanoues anthrax can result.. but all those are events of less likelihood and less lethality than inhalation of aerosolized anthracis).

Finally, the vast majority of anthracis strains are susceptible to Peniccillin, yes good old penicillin.

Back in the last scare they told ppl go use cipro but that strain was 100% suceptible to peniccillin and we saw some cirpo overuse.

Granted some strains are susceptible only to stuff like cipro but most can be combated with simpler antibiotics.

And before the cherry pickers come , yes, you can make a resitant strains via insertion of the right plasmids but that takes extra time+ work + equipment..

What many people forget, even some of those who make a living as "anti -terrorism experts", is that as a terrorits I want to make it fast and simple, so I can attack before detection. Not every terrorist is a Dr No.


----------



## Attila

You can purchase commercial strength bleach, (sodium hypochlorite) which is twice the strength of household bleach if memory serves me correctly. Store in a cool place to extend the life: heat causes rapid degradation of the chlorine in bleach. Sodium hypochlorite should be easily attainable at a janitorial supply store.


----------



## hillobeans

Magus said:


> Know whats good about having them?
> I don't have to tag a head shot to put one down.


Hi-five for another shooting liberals post! Refreshing and original. Keep up the good work, hotshot.


----------



## Boomy

Attila said:


> You can purchase commercial strength bleach, (sodium hypochlorite) which is twice the strength of household bleach if memory serves me correctly. Store in a cool place to extend the life: heat causes rapid degradation of the chlorine in bleach. Sodium hypochlorite should be easily attainable at a janitorial supply store.


Household bleach is 6% hypoclorite
Industrial bleach is 12% 
It degrades when exposed to air and or light.
If a drum is open you are looking at a 50% or better loss in concentration in under a month. Chlorine in water (city water in pond or aquarium) evaporates of in 24hrs.

I currently work for an industrial laundry and we monitor the concentrations on our drums for formula purposes.

One other useless note- 6% is strong enough to eat flesh off of bones and eat into the bones. Be careful with 12%. Bleach is an acid.

One other thing- Cloralex is Mexican bleach in a green bottle. Not sure on the actual ratio but it's higher the Clorox. Here in Texas you can find it at most grocery stores? Don't know about up north?


----------



## Boomy

Back to the original topic-


----------



## Magus

hillobeans said:


> Hi-five for another shooting liberals post! Refreshing and original. Keep up the good work, hotshot.


I don't give a rat's red ass about politics, a threat is a target,I eliminate it with EXTREME prejudice.

I don't give a slimy shit if it's Reagan's clone and he just has sex with JFK.if its on me,it eats lead.go rub some talcum powder on that you whiny, thin skinned libroid.

WE WERE talking infected,psychotic walking bio hazards you moron!


----------



## Dakine

Magus said:


> WE WERE talking infected,psychotic walking bio hazards you moron!


Easy Magus... hillobeans has a point, I mean you just said so yourself. I mean after all, did you read the reports of the OWS camps from even the liberal newspapers?

Magus says: Infected, psychotic, walking bio hazards... CHECK!!!!
Hillobeans says: liberals... CHECK!!!!

See!?!?!?! you're both right :lolsmash:


----------



## Magus

After reading his posts,I think the only "point" he has is on top of his head, like Zippy the pin head.


----------



## hillobeans

Magus said:


> After reading his posts,I think the only "point" he has is on top of his head, like Zippy the pin head.


And the hits keep coming.....


----------



## Magus

They have yet to start.


----------



## hillobeans

Magus said:


> They have yet to start.


Oh, snizzap!!


----------



## Grimm

Magus, Hillo, 

PLAY NICE!
We love you both but, really...?! Can you knock off the off topic bitch-slap fight?!


----------



## hillobeans

Sorry, everyone. It appears that I have the eye of Mordor on me, and I'm not sure what else to do but fight back.

I'll try to keep from derailing anymore threads.


----------



## Magus

Ok.we done then.


----------



## headhunter

A number of years a go I worked for a canning factory during the summers. They uses apex(sp?) an industrial strength bleach. We told our crews that rain suits and rubber boots were not optional. A young lad listened and then the very next day brought in a brand new pair of jeans. The faded look in jeans was just beginning. In spite of repeated warnings he applied the bleach full strength to his jeans and watched them begin to turn white. In spite of repeated warnings and urgings to use the fire hose to dilute the bleach he refused to listen. By the end of the shift there wasn't a whole lot of the jeans left. Industrial bleach is good stuff, but handle with care.


----------



## LongRider

Magus said:


> Decontamination:
> Bleach and alcohol do a good job of this,so


In regards to bleach. Liquid chlorine bleach is a solution made from mostly water and 3-6% Sodium Hypochlorite. It loses about 20% of its potency a year. Huge gallon buckets of Liquid bleach is also bulking to store.

Homemade bleach is made from Calcium Hypochlorite which you can easily find as "pool shock" at your pool-supplier store or Walmart. It is used throughout the world for water purification and are the main chemicals in standard household cleaning products. Calcium Hypochlorite retains its potency for about ten years if stored in a cool dark place. One pound will purify about 10,000 gallons of water


----------



## Magus

Nice to know!


----------



## LongRider

Sentry18 said:


> Wait a minute, by zombies are we talking about flesh eating animated corpses or iPod entranced aimless people with no sense of accountability or self respect? Cause the latter are much easier to put down and don't tend to bite you. But the former are less likely to vote for inept politicians and are less of a drain on taxes, so there is a trade off. Hmmmm... Yep I think I would prefer flesh eating animated corpses.


In complete agreement. Made my day thanks.


----------



## headhunter

Right nice of all those city fellas sending all their zombie friends out into the country side. I really don't think they'd taste worth a darn an' I surely wouldn't want one on the wall. 
Will the DNR offer a bounty system? Ya knpw a guy could pick up a few bucks ta help pay fur all dis expensive ammo. Will the song dogs an' crow eat 'um? What about 'possums? Sure hope they don't poison the eagles.
Are you sure some of them will be wearin' blue helmets? That will help 'um hide 'bout as well as that new 'urban camoflage' hides our National Guard in the country. 
______________
Read an artice where some no mind wanted the armed forces to make people behave 'cause they had F 18s , M-i Abrams, and Bradleys. Fool had no idea of collateral damage, or that depleted uranium doesn't just go away. I'm dang absolutely sure he had no idea what a mechanized force can do to roads , bridges, and the things that brimg him his eats. Dumb a__ probably hasn't thought about no electricity, where he gets water, or where his waste goes to.

Is he willing to allow a President to spend 100 million dollars on a vacation. Yet, Congress hasn't passed a farm bill because there is an estimated 20 million in cuts to food stamps over the next five years.


----------



## Magus

I hear zombie skulls make great hood ornaments.


----------



## Mase92

Magus, great thread! It is one that makes you think. As I read the first few lines I thought to myself, what the hell would you do. Then how unprepared I felt hit me like a brick. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Magus

Thank you.Lets face it though, if you're prepped for legions of undead cannibal freaks, you pretty much have
an outbreak or massive civil unrest covered as well.possibly even light nuclear action.


----------



## LongRider

Magus said:


> Thank you.Lets face it though, if you're prepped for legions of undead cannibal freaks, you pretty much have an outbreak or massive civil unrest covered as well.possibly even light nuclear action.


I figured you would have most every SHTF scenario covered from social political collapse to pandemics and nukes


----------



## Magus

Yeah, if some Zed bug was airborne or caused by radiation, then yes.

When is season 4 of walking dead out on disc?


----------



## Grimm

Magus said:


> Yeah, if some Zed bug was airborne or caused by radiation, then yes.
> 
> When is season 4 of walking dead out on disc?


It will be released around the time season 5 airs on AMC.

Season 4 will be airing this fall- Oct I think. About that time season 3 will be released on dvd/blu-ray.


----------



## Magus

Couldn't figure out the whackjob with the zed heads in the aquariums.


----------



## carolexan

I have enjoyed this post! 
I take well intended advice and do my own research for my peace of mind. My mom taught me how to prepare a clean room in our home when I was old enough to understand. My daughters have learned also, (one is a medical professional the other is the mother of several children), they both understand how fast germs can spread from one to the other. Preparing for these type happening makes good sense to me so I implement them. Thx yall


----------



## Grimm

Magus said:


> Couldn't figure out the whackjob with the zed heads in the aquariums.


The Governor has a few screws loose. Lets hope he doesn't come back. If I were in Rick's shoes shoot on sight would be the orders on that asshat.

I hope Morgan gets his head on straight and goes to help Rick at the prison since they just "adopted" the children and elderly from Woodbury.


----------



## Grimm

carolexan said:


> I have enjoyed this post!
> I take well intended advice and do my own research for my peace of mind. My mom taught me how to prepare a clean room in our home when I was old enough to understand. My daughters have learned also, (one is a medical professional the other is the mother of several children), they both understand how fast germs can spread from one to the other. Preparing for these type happening makes good sense to me so I implement them. Thx yall


I'm still trying to get K to tell me when he has been exposed to anyone that is sick so I can protect our daughter. That man won't even take a vitamin but when he gets sick he is the biggest wuss and the sickest person ever! Roo and I have limited exposure to people being that we are on a mountain but neither of us get as sick as that man!


----------



## 8thDayStranger

My wife works at a bank. If you didn't know, money is filthy. They provide hand sanitizer and the misses uses it religiously to keep us safe from crazy stuff. I've been known to come down with a case of "man flu" every now and again though lol.


----------



## Magus

Money, ice machines, then toilets have the most per capita fecal matter.
corner the market on Jel and 02 masks.


----------



## Magus

carolexan said:


> I have enjoyed this post!
> I take well intended advice and do my own research for my peace of mind. My mom taught me how to prepare a clean room in our home when I was old enough to understand. My daughters have learned also, (one is a medical professional the other is the mother of several children), they both understand how fast germs can spread from one to the other. Preparing for these type happening makes good sense to me so I implement them. Thx yall


I have the damnedest feeling we'll meet someday out in the wasteland.
I'll be the fat guy with a staff and Vietnam era aviator shades.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Ice machines huh? Never woulda suspected that. I fill high pressure cylinders for a living. I wash my hands a lot when I run medical stuff. Now I gotta watch for ice machines? Great.


----------



## Toffee

8thDayStranger said:


> Ice machines huh? Never woulda suspected that. I fill high pressure cylinders for a living. I wash my hands a lot when I run medical stuff. Now I gotta watch for ice machines? Great.


Ya, they are disgusting. Have you ever seen somebody clean one out? That's because they don't. Many are filled with the most disgusting stuff. I just figure it helps build my immune system though.


----------



## Foreverautumn

8thDayStranger said:


> My wife works at a bank. If you didn't know, money is filthy. They provide hand sanitizer and the misses uses it religiously to keep us safe from crazy stuff. I've been known to come down with a case of "man flu" every now and again though lol.


All right, I should probably know this, and I don't. Just what is "man flu"?:dunno:


----------



## mojo4

Foreverautumn said:


> All right, I should probably know this, and I don't. Just what is "man flu"?:dunno:


The flu spreads by drinking water contaminated by malted grains hops and barley. Or by water contaminated by grain and yeast bacteria then improperly boiled leaving alcohol waste byproduct behind and removing the water!! Or also called booze.


----------



## Magus

Yeah.I got a bad case this morning.o0o0o0oh my head!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Hair a the dog what bit ya will fix that Magus!


----------



## StantonParish

Grimm said:


> It will be released around the time season 5 airs on AMC.
> 
> Season 4 will be airing this fall- Oct I think. About that time season 3 will be released on dvd/blu-ray.


Yeah it's in October/November, it has always premired on either the Sunday before or after Halloween. Which means season 3 will be on Netflix soon!!


----------



## LongRider

Grimm said:


> when he gets sick he is the biggest wuss and the sickest person ever!


Sounds like me. Shoot me, stab me, club me, run me over with a truck and I am good to go. But let me get the flu and I may as well put on my pink tutu for all the whining and crying for someone to put an end to my suffering and just kill me.


----------



## 8thDayStranger

Foreverautumn said:


> All right, I should probably know this, and I don't. Just what is "man flu"?:dunno:


Most folks, especially women, call them the sniffles or a small cold. It seems as though this can render a man useless and couch-ridden for days. It can also be caused by too much alcohol. The only known cure is something coming up that is interesting to the affected party. Usually in the form of a buddy calling and wanting to go fishing or mud riding. House cleaning and chores seem to seriously aggravate the illness along with any contact with the inlaws.


----------



## Grimm

StantonParish said:


> Yeah it's in October/November, it has always premired on either the Sunday before or after Halloween. Which means season 3 will be on Netflix soon!!


My partner is working on season 4 so I am rather excited to see her work. She hates sci fi/horror but that seems to be all she works on. I can't seem to get away from working on romantic comedies or historical bits. I want the sci fi horror gigs!


----------



## Magus

What's she do?


----------



## valannb22

And more importantly, how much money would it take to convince her to get me Norman Reedus's phone number?


----------



## Fear-No-Evil

Hey everyone...lets all prep for stupid shit that will never happen


Fight anyone once…but if you lose rethink it the second time.


----------



## camo2460

Fear-No-Evil said:


> Hey everyone...lets all prep for stupid shit that will never happen
> 
> Fight anyone once&#8230;but if you lose rethink it the second time.


Thank you Kalial Gabron. Perhaps you would like to share some more of your unlimited wisdom with us.


----------



## headhunter

If the zombies don't show, the 8 yr. old granddaughter will be disappointed. Grandpa said he hadn't a clue what they were so she explained it to him. (Grandpas need granddaughters to keep them abreast of those things.) She says she is ready with her pink Chipmunk rifle, her cousin's old PSE bow (after all she has 2 arrows - she figures she can reuse the arrows), and she figures she can borrow one of grandpa's knives ( her's is too small).

She can hit a 2" square offhand with her rifle, she can pull the bow back so obviously she'll be able to shoot it (surely), and grandpa lets her hold his "big" knives.

With her preps and an attitude like that, I think my job will be to just relax and reload for her.


----------



## camo2460

headhunter said:


> If the zombies don't show, the 8 yr. old granddaughter will be disappointed. Grandpa said he hadn't a clue what they were so she explained it to him. (Grandpas need granddaughters to keep them abreast of those things.) She says she is ready with her pink Chipmunk rifle, her cousin's old PSE bow (after all she has 2 arrows - she figures she can reuse the arrows), and she figures she can borrow one of grandpa's knives ( her's is too small).
> 
> She can hit a 2" square offhand with her rifle, she can pull the bow back so obviously she'll be able to shoot it (surely), and grandpa lets her hold his "big" knives.
> 
> With her preps and an attitude like that, I think my job will be to just relax and reload for her.


I read your post several times, and It made me smile every time. You must be very proud.


----------



## headhunter

Thanks, if it made one person smile ---. At times it feels as if, "---if the left fist won't get us then the right one will." I'm not quite sure what is to befall us. Gerald Calentie (SP?), an economist, somewhere around '08 said if the government allows those "too big to fail" to fail our economy will hit a speed bump. If the government does a bailout we will have a train wreck. 

His latest predictions were along the lines of 10% mortgages, 20% inflation interest rates of 20%. During the seventies home loans were 10%+ (ours was 10.75% and a really good friend was paying 12%). Credit cards that had been limited to 12% by usury laws jumped to 18%. A farmer friend paid 22% for his operating loan (many farmers went under). WE DID SURVIVE! 

An interest paradox arose, do be buy things now on credit at today's prices or try to save the cash when the inflation is so bad the price may be to the point we can't think about it. Interest vs. inflation vs. projected wage gains? Good luck! Thanks for taking the time to smile!

Family, God, Guns need more? What for?


----------



## M1-thum

Well I'll be "that guy" I don't think "zombies" are that far fetched. (compared to say surviving a nuclear apocalypse or massive meteor impact)

Now let me explain what I think could be a realistic "zombie."

Some disease that we currently have (rabies, Ebola, ect) that is currently difficult if not impossible to cure mutates in some way. Maybe it makes people aggressive or results in loss of higher brain function. These people would be highly infections "walking dead" 

That being said I don't exactly see it being an epidemic rather a medical mystery that would be dealt with swiftly and quietly.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

An here we sit lookin down the barrel a Ebola! Its it here yet? I don't thin so. But I really be gettin the feelin them idiots er doin what they can ta see to it that it does. I don't care what ya call it, the zombie apocalypse, black plague, er what ever, get yer gear in line fer it. This is one what can happen real quick whether it be intentional er not.

As fer household bleach, ya got a year ona unopen bottle. After that don't trust it. Calcium Hypochlorite is much better ta keep on hand fer sanitizin an makin water safe ta drink. Just remember, after ya mix it up, it only gonna be good fer a couple days, so don't make more in what ya need.

I'd get busy on aquirin the gear ya need. Like anythin else what pops up, prices on the stuff er gonna start goin up an it'll get hard ta come by as folks jump on the scared train.

Now as ta FEMA especially in the case a Katrina. FEMA can not just load up an start off fer a disaster. They have ta be invited first. In the case a Katrina, they weren't invited fer 3 DAYS! Now, after that invite, they gotta get people an gear organized. Best ya can do on that be 2 days. Now ya got stuff headed that way an when ya get there ya just walked inta a disaster area. Ya gotta find a place ta set up an safe places ta dispatch people, gear and supplies from. Then ya gotta deal with the shear size a the disaster. Miles a it. Huge numbers a affected folks. Stop ta think about the ratio a emergency folks compared ta the ones needin hep. Remember, much a the infrastructure was at a minimum affected if not destroyed. Many emergency workers what lived there were busy takin care a there own families. Many just didn't show up fer work.

I can go on an on here deffendin FEMA, but just understand, any emergency organization can only do so much. They can't take care a everbody. So, what do that mean? Be damned well ready ta take care a yerself!


----------



## headhunter

Ol" Coot Hillbilly, don't ya go cuttin' those FEMA boys no slack. Before they let a contract fur policin' in NO there was all kindda Hatieburton folk runnin' about with them SUV things and their weapons and da police chief man was sayin' no civilian guns. No contract, no swearin' in, and ain't nobody takin' their guns. That kinda figurin' don't bode well fur the home team. Heck, kin signin' a paper make a body a cop with control over livin' and dyin'? Appears where most places are wantin' some education and some kinda paper sayin' you are qualified.
The rest of yourn advice sounds spot on. Should be put inta stone! Keep yur head down an' yur powder dry.


----------



## sillybilly

Physically not possible if going off movies. Drug them yes but mentally not there and add Ebola... Mmmm maybe. But completly like movies... No.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## BillM

*Zombies*

After giving a good deal of thought to the possibility and likelihood of a Zombie attack, I have reached the following conclusion.

Bull sh*@t !

Grow up people .


----------



## Wideoutdoors

Zombies were the reason I began prepping a few years ago. 

Zombie movie night with the lads saw me drinking a lot of beer, eating a lot of meat-based snacks and watching, for the first time, the remake of 'Dawn of the Dead'. 

Crazy, but I felt like a veil had been lifted from my eyes, or perhaps it was the all the schnitzlegruben. 

OK, so we won't be faced with zombie hordes (or will we?), but it's a hell of a metaphor for a worst-case scenario. Getting to see the best and worst in people in a stressful situation is always a useful exercise. 

Certainly made me think a bit. Mostly about zombies. And them damn schnitzlegruben!

Be safe, not sorry. 

WOD.


----------



## sillybilly

I was in the medical field as a medic and I tell everyone: prep for more realistic reasons. Zombies in the true sense are impossible to survive unless they are on drugs and/or cannibalism. Otherwise, it's an impossible thing to happen. But do what you want and believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## TheLazyL

People like to be able to put their finger on it. Wrap their mind around the problem. Too hard to grasp unknown what ifs. Label it, put a name or face on it, now "it" can be dealt with. A goal can be formulated. 

Zombie. The late night horrid movie brain dead type (or the Washington DC elected politician type). 

1. Sound attracts them.
2. A head shot will stop them.
3. If out numbered then stealth, high ground or camouflage for safety. 
4. Bugging in depending on your location and resources. 
5. Bugging out depending on advanced notice and lack of resources.
6. An injury in all probability would be fatal.
7. Prior planing and preparation would be beneficial. 

So if you plan for improbability of a Zombie swarm, wouldn't you also be covered for; storm, monetary collapse, unemployment, and etc?

Besides. The term "Zombie" IMHO is more likely to fly under the radar then the term "Preper".


----------



## zilte

so what is supposed to make a "walker" able to not freeze in the cold, eh?  Why does nobody think of anchoring a boat in the middle of a river or lake, or moving to an island? walkers are way too uncoordinated to be able to swim.


----------



## headhunter

'sides them bein' short in the coordination department, fur the next month or more those nasties would jus' walk out on the ice and climb aboard yur boat. Oh no, I forgot the ice is a figment of my weak mind-WE HAVE GLOBAL WARMING!


----------



## zilte

I'd never willing live where they have such ice. But you feel free to do the un-wise.


----------



## LongRider

zilte said:


> so what is supposed to make a "walker" able to not freeze in the cold, eh?  Why does nobody think of anchoring a boat in the middle of a river or lake, or moving to an island? walkers are way too uncoordinated to be able to swim.


Being dead, they do not need to breath so they just walk on the bottom. I saw them do that on an episode of "Walking Dead"


----------



## tc556guy

Magus said:


> *Scenario:Half your home town is dead or sick and you've heard the army is closing the road "To prevent looters" in three days.what do you do?*
> .


Need more info on what it is like everywhere else.
I'm not going to jump from the pan into the fire as a refugee if its that bad everywhere else and I have the ability to sustain myself where I am at


----------



## hotshot3155

When I think of the image of what we call "zombie" I can't help but wonder - How do you kill something that's already dead? Think I'll continue to prepare for EMP or economic collapse.


----------



## oldasrocks

I've seen zombie defined as people with only the lower brain turned on and the upper brain functions turned off.

Guess what people? We are surrounded by those zombies RIGHT NOW! From DC in Congress to the Baltimore riots to the brain dead kid who slaughtered those innocent decent people in church. Zombies exist in Section 8 housing up to and including multimillion dollar homes who think they are better than anyone else. The gooberment zombies are the scariest. They run around giving orders and stealing the livelihoods of the ones who have taken the time and resources to take care of themselves. They utter phrases like "we gotta raise taxes" "we gotta take away the guns" enough times the other zombies agree. They import zombies from other countries to infiltrate and overwhelm us from Mexico to the Middle East. Hives of Zombies are being set up all over the country.--read as enclaves from other countries where English is not the spoken language nor the Rule of Law is obeyed.

So as we sit around looking out the front door scanning for Zombies the back yard is filling up with them.


----------



## Magus

Man, this thread turned weird!:factor10: <---Me, turning into a zombie.


----------



## readytogo

Zombie Holocaust 101 sounds like the Kardashian Family episode number #3 and counting, the heat wave in India has killed 800 people so far, reality, no TV here, and http://www.who.int/csr/don/archive/year/2015/en/ so far no Zombies, just death by mother nature and nobody is running into the woods yet, I think Hollywood is getting to some people because in the event of a real shtf scenario is not the zombies you would need to worried about it`ll probably your neighbors.


----------



## kemps

I'm not gonna lie, I love me some zombies (the brain eating kind) and having a zombie plan is pure enjoyment. When it comes to reality though I am preparing for things that can happen and are way more likely. Hell, a few years ago my fiance had lost his job due to lay offs and despite him going right out there looking for another and also applying for unemployment right away we still didn't have anything come in for over a month. If it wasn't for savings and having other things on hand we would have been screwed. His current job can be a little rocky at times. He is my PCA and if I lose my insurance, get a cut or there is changes in my coverage that will also effect him. We prepare for that my having savings and everything on hand. Our goal is to have at least 3 months of rent and all bills covered but that is gonna take awhile. We don't get a ton over what our necessities are but still we can put some away. That is the number one focus for me because it already has happened.


----------



## bigg777

kemps, you've got the right idea with the 3 months of emergency funds and goods mentality. Once you've achieved that goal, you may want to extend your cushion to 6 months. Every good financial planner worth his/her salt will tell you that the 1st financial goal to attain prior to investing for your future is to save 6 months worth of your REAL expenses.


----------



## Caribou

As mentioned above "zombies" is a euphemism for bad guys or the unprepared doing bad things in order to survive. Zombies can also be used as a training aid or a fun way to get your point across. Even FEMA uses zombies in some of their literature as a nonspecific disaster scenario. I don't believe FEMA believes in zombies. Hornady produces a line of zombie ammo. I don't think Hornady believes in zombies. I prepare for zombies, not because I think I'll be attacked by an army of the undead, but because it is more entertaining and less depressing than listing all the possible disasters.

Here is a partial list of disasters I might prepare for in my area.

Volcanic eruption-we can view an active volcano from most parts of town.

Earthquakes-On clear day we can see the tallest mountain on North America. Alaska has more earthquakes than the rest of the country combined and the largest recorded earthquake. Two to five dozen earthquakes is an average day for Alaska.

Wild fire-we have a wild fire right now close enough that I have received a call from a friend offering a spare room.

Nuclear blast-just down the road is a combined Army and Air Force base.

Tsunami-a tsunami could take out the Alaskan ports but if the Cascadia Fault gave way it could wipe out every port in WA and OR. This would mean that there would be no way for food and other supplies to be shipped to Alaska.

Strikes-there was a recent strike of dock workers on the west coast. Had this continued we would have had a problem.

I haven't even gotten to EMP, pandemic, economic problems, or war, I could continue but I would never come up with all the possibilities. "Zombies" is far less depressing than reciting an endless list. My theory is to prepare for the worst and any lesser disaster is covered.

My policy is to read all post in a thread before I post. When threads get this long I wonder if everyone does likewise.


----------



## TheLazyL

Caribou said:


> ...My policy is to read all post in a thread before I post. When threads get this long I wonder if everyone does likewise.


From my observations from reading posts on other forums, majority of Posters may read most of the OP and then jump in with their bit of wisdom.


----------



## jimLE

i got to thinking about this topic.and suddenly thought.if anyone here sees that a Plague has started.and see that ppl in the town/city that they live in,or just outside of is getting sick.and dieing off...isn't the first thing they think of,is get out of town when all of the first begins.?which means they'll be out of town when the military moves in and announces their closing off the town..here's something else to think of.you go into town to do some daily shoping..in which you see more ppl then usaual is coughing.maybe even coughing up blood with each caugh.thatd tell me to get out of dodge..what i went into town for might be very important to me.but my health is more important.so it'd be back home for me.then shower once i got home..then id start working on packing and loading up whats needed.then id make the needed calls or what ever,if need be once all of that was done..then im out of town untill further notice..


----------



## Yeti-695

Zombie dont really scare me that much, now tornadoes they scare the **** out of me. That the main thing I have been prepping for. That and ice storms. Those seem to happen around here to often.

But, for the enjoyment of the post:

I would probably not do much. I live way out in the stick, with about 20 people within about 2 miles radius of me. I guess if i just had to leave there is a large lake with alot of woods and large hills a few miles from here. I could take the creek up to the lake or stay close to the creek not far from the house. I'm so glad we got away from the a metro area we lived before.


----------



## texasbeerescue

I think the clown epidemic is more realistic than the zombie ordeal, but in a sense it's a pretty close match! For some reason I'm stuck on the clown thing now..not goin to lie pretty creepy !!


----------



## rhrobert

I think it may be related to the new IT movie..the old one was really disappointing at the end..a spider? really? C'mon, what a letdown..

You too can be a creepy clown, for only $35!
https://jet.com/product/Fun-World-1...ize-Standard/b9d5b80127964056b79814e4873a8e59

Just don't be creeping around my town, in my field of vision....you'll be a crawling clown.


----------



## tmttactical

TheLazyL said:


> From my observations from reading posts on other forums, majority of Posters may read most of the OP and then jump in with their bit of wisdom.


I read all the post on a thread before I post. the problem is the hand /eye / typing skills. Bu the time I complete composing a post. triple check and post, ten more people have already posted. :dunno:


----------



## sgtusmc98

For those of you and your clowns.


----------

